# Slip and Fall School



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

What on God's green earth is going on in this video? 

I'm not talking about the material in the 1st 4minutes or so of the video, it's after that when the banana peels and helicopter action enter the picture.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9eu9IEySGo&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Just a wild guess but some crazy version of prison extraction stuff?


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the idea was after the bite on the left arm, the handler pulled the dog away from the right hand so they can't stab the dog with the knife, but yeah it is WWE decoy work of falling down for sure.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

4:37 in the video is one of those Russian mountain dogs people are so impressed with. Hell, the Bull Terrier, Dobe and showline Shepherd did better. Haven't seen one of those big dogs yet that was worth a crap.


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

> Howard Knauf said:
> 
> 
> > 4:37 in the video is one of those Russian mountain dogs people are so impressed with. Hell, the Bull Terrier, Dobe and showline Shepherd did better. Haven't seen one of those big dogs yet that was worth a crap.


the "good" indeviduals i have seen where good for gaurding a flok or a pen or protect they owner from very short distance. thats it. russian version for bandogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> 4:37 in the video is one of those Russian mountain dogs people are so impressed with. Hell, the Bull Terrier, Dobe and showline Shepherd did better. Haven't seen one of those big dogs yet that was worth a crap.


Howard, just curious but what might change your view in defining a "good" Caucasian Shepherd?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

One that wasn't a defensive shitter I would guess


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> One that wasn't a defensive shitter I would guess


I probably should have said, that is a given.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> One that wasn't a defensive shitter I would guess


 Yep. Every one I've seen acts just like the one in the video.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Howard, I was asking because around 2 or so years ago someone had mentioned them not doing muzzle work or anything else aside from the typical back tie/barrier work we've all seen. I hadn't seen any thing like it either and wondered if it was just limited work the Russians were doing with their dogs or if they just wouldn't send out, etc. because of how they are wired.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86RoNvcdfmU


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Hey Howard, I was asking because around 2 or so years ago someone had mentioned them not doing muzzle work or anything else aside from the typical back tie/barrier work we've all seen. I hadn't seen any thing like it either and wondered if it was just limited work the Russians were doing with their dogs or if they just wouldn't send out, etc. because of how they are wired.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86RoNvcdfmU



That one seemed pretty impressive in muzzle work.

How much pressure from the "bad guy" would it stand up to? 

Who knows!

From that short video without that muzzle the dog could be hell on that first hit considering it's size.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well hell, there is a video of one of them things actually doing OK. But one short clip does not a Caucasion make. I'd love to see that dog in other situations. Over the years we've had a few people here bring up this breed and all the videos linked to their awesomeness was just shite. Using a muzzle to train a dog doesn't change their genetics. Their body language always tells the story if you know what you're looking at. In this video the dog attacks a non aggressive decoy and the fight is so-so. Would love to see the decoy wrap that dog up and see how he reacts.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed, thus my 

"How much pressure from the "bad guy" would it stand up to?"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> But one short clip does not a Caucasion make.
> 
> *** It most certainly does. I think you misspoke.*
> 
> ...


----------

